# Sustatren log beastmodelabs



## Drycutu (Mar 6, 2012)

I decided to finally post something, and I'm gonna make it a log of sustatren from beastmodelabs.com
Starting weight 155
Hight 5'7
Taking 2 a day
Gonna eat 3000 ish calories and 200-300 grams Protien daily
Post cycle on hand if needed clomid and hcg. Letro also
 Working out the same way everyone else does. 
I'll keep this updated every other day or so because changes don't happen daily. Gonna run 30 days


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 6, 2012)

I put on 10 pounds of lean mass using their sustatren. It made me pretty hard and definitely denser. I would compare this to a methl masteron. Good product bro, I'm excited to see how it works for you!


----------



## Drycutu (Mar 8, 2012)

my log for today
i gained a pound and a half.
pumps are great and strength is great too. so far so good. no sides
ill check beck in 2 days.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 9, 2012)

nice dude! Thats intramuscular water weight if you gained that soon but none the less, your muscles need water to grow and helps out with your overall pump.


----------



## Drycutu (Mar 12, 2012)

well i was on vacation for a day spring break, but now im back
gained another pound , good pumps and good strength
im exited to see what happens the rest of cycle.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

Drycutu said:


> well i was on vacation for a day spring break, but now im back
> gained another pound , good pumps and good strength
> im exited to see what happens the rest of cycle.


 
Nice! I just pre ordered another 3 bottles! They have it on sale right now. I can't wait to jump back on it!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 13, 2012)

What are the "hormones" that are in it? Never heard of it before.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 14, 2012)

They are based about 25 miles from where I live. They have been softly selling their product in local vitamin stores in the Tampa Bay Area for a little while now. I am not sure this is all they put in their products but their label states the ingredients as 
5-androsten-3beta-ol-17-one, 3-beta-hydroxyandrost-5-ene-17-one, Fenugreek Extract 4:1 (seed), Maca Root Peruvian, 1,3,7-trimethyl-H-Purine-2,6(3H, 7H)-dione, 4-aminobutanoic acid. What ever is in it, It works for me and I got a lot of my friends hooked on it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 14, 2012)

5-androsten-3beta-ol-17-one - DHEA


3-beta-hydroxyandrost-5-ene-17-one - Dehydroepiandrosterone (what was in M1D)

Fenugreek Extract 4:1 (seed), Maca Root Peruvian - "Natural" male enhancement formulas 

1,3,7-trimethyl-H-Purine-2,6(3H, 7H)-dione - Caffeine 

4-aminobutanoic acid - GABA supplement

I think that's correct


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yea, what ever is in it, it works together that's for sure. Thanks for looking that up RaZr


----------



## brundel (Mar 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> 5-androsten-3beta-ol-17-one - DHEA
> 
> 
> 3-beta-hydroxyandrost-5-ene-17-one - Dehydroepiandrosterone (what was in M1D)
> ...



I wonder how anabolic it could be really.
Its even got caffeine which is dehydrating and more catabolic than anabolic.


----------



## colochine (Mar 20, 2012)

Drycutu said:


> well i was on vacation for a day spring break, but now im back
> gained another pound , good pumps and good strength
> im exited to see what happens the rest of cycle.



Bro go check out some others logs and try to model yours a little better. Yours is lacking alot of info that many people like to see in a log.

What are your starting stats? Age? Height? Years training? How many "cycles"?...etc

What does your training look like? Exercises? Weights used? 

Also highlight your diet a little more, what are you eating each day? Macros? How many meals?

Lastly your sense of wellbeing? Aggression? How are the workouts? Any physical or psychological effects worth being noted? How much sleep are you getting?

That's just some stuff that would make your log more enjoyable and of you're interested in views itd help out quite a bit.

C


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry just read what I wrote, what I meant was, What it has in it works together, that's for sure.


----------



## Drycutu (Mar 28, 2012)

So just an update, I gained about 9.8-10 lbs,  Lost some fat too. Feeling great!


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thats great Drycutu, keep working hard!


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 3, 2012)

Drycutu:

What dosage are you taking?  The bottle says two tablets per day.  Is that what you are staying with, or do you do more than that?  I just purchased two bottles and am taking two per day.  One in the morning, one in the afternoon.  Just started a couple days ago.  Thanks.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 3, 2012)

This isn't a log. It's


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

and his BF beastmodelab1


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, drycutu(an actual client of ours emailed me that he wanted to let people on the board know about my product.) He's never been on a board before so cut him some slack. Colochine and pushandpull give me negative rep points? What the fuck did I do to you? How about try a product for yourself before dogging it. Grow up children


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

You don't see me blasting shit out everywhere, I only even joined ironmagazineforums to comment on this thread to say thanks to drycutu because I thought it was cool of him to at least try to log his progress, even though you guys think it's so terrible. You call this spam? Have you seen the spam threads? The users go on and on and on and overhype the shit out of stuff. Where do u see that?


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 3, 2012)

You've have only come here to try and get some free advertising. You're spammers.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

Go back and read I posted pointers for him to make his "log" better he took none of the advice offered...

Contact azza1979 he's the best product reviewer logger hands down if you truly want some good publicity you will send him free samples so he can do his thing.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

More negs for the duo of shameless products plugs on recharge until azza gets freebies!!!!


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

My product works..... so when someone writes about how well they are doing of course it doubles as free advertising. I tell everyone who buys from me to write a log somewhere. Get the fuck out your mothers basement and quit fucking with people. Your no good for anyone. I'm a small business, what do you care if someone writes a positive thing about my product. I'm pretty sure this section of forums is to find out what products work and don't work. Grow the fuck up,  stay on ur laptop jerking it to anime porn you pathetic little fuck and leave people alone


----------



## Drycutu (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I did just fine, I got bored with signing in all the time to say the same thing over and over again. Basically you read these to know if it works or not. Since all the chemicals in it are shown to give results. Put together it's a great product. I would take 2 pre workout since it has caffeine, that's what I do.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, never seen a spammer cry so hard before 
To make it up to you i'll give you some free advertisement in my signature.


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Your such a little bitch kid. Nobody gives a fuck about your signature. You don't know me or who I'm affiliated with. Keep talking and get banned.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

Beastmodelab1 said:


> Your such a little bitch kid. Nobody gives a fuck about your signature. You don't know me or who I'm affiliated with. Keep talking and get banned.



Are you a paying sponsor?


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Wow, never seen a spammer cry so hard before
> To make it up to you i'll give you some free advertisement in my signature.



Lol Team Beastmode Labs!


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats so hardcore about this other than the label?


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually am in the process now. I'm waiting for roger to get me the ad specs and payment info.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

So all you have is this one product?


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a small operation, not sure if you ever even tried to get into this game but its mad expensive to research and produce. Say what you will but I have spent a lot of time and effort into our compound. I'm not kidding when I say I have nothing to do with any log posters other than selling them or product. I will have more compounds soon. If I was so worried about spaming I wouldn't have posted what I said to you guys. I don't give a fuck what people think, I just don't appreciate disrespect for no reason


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm having a real website designed right now. The site up this second is just a one page temp site. Almost everyone who has tried my product has responded really well. Like I said before, I email every single client and ask them to log their progress. I wouldn't say that if I didn't believe in my stuff.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 3, 2012)

This log is a complete joke.

You say he told you that he wanted to let people on this board know about your product. Why this board? He posted here before? Know anyone here?

Of course there are many fake logs online, but this one is in a class of it's own. It basically comes down to laziness. You or him(Assuming you two are not the same person) are simply too lazy to fake a decent log.

What's really telling is your lack of interest/documentation about lifting. There isn't even a mention of a lifting program, let alone any goals of progression. Who is Beast Mode Labs? I'm guessing a couple of fat nerds making supplements in their garage. Who knows, who cares?

I don't care if you do become a paying sponser or I get banned, so go cry to whoever.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> This log is a complete joke.
> 
> You say he told you that he wanted to let people on this board know about your product. Why this board? He posted here before? Know anyone here?
> 
> ...



^ this. Send PushAndPull free samples to see how a log is supposed to look lol


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> This log is a complete joke.
> 
> You say he told you that he wanted to let people on this board know about your product. Why this board? He posted here before? Know anyone here?
> 
> ...



Your random accusations make no sense. Your starting to sound like a pissed off 15year old girl that wants to make their own product but can't afford to do shit or has such a remedial job at publix that your just hating on everyone else.  He's never posted shit before so he didn't know how to do a detailed log. I ask people to let others know how the product works for them. That's it. You think you have me pegged but the funny thing is you couldn't be farther from the truth. Next time your in the Tampa bay area come and see what a fat nerd I am..... LOL all this from some punk that my best guess is not over 20 years old  that can't even afford to move out of his parents house. If I am wrong and you are indeed a grown ass man, you sir should be sterilized for ignorant stupidity. Pushandpull your a fuckin joke bro. Come see me face to face and see how real shit gets you fucking faggot


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

118 tarpon ave. tarpon springs fl....stop by anytime


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone can talk shit. Few back shit up. Unless you took my product do not fucking post.


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Check that, since we've been going back and forth I've had 14 orders placed so please, keep doing what your doing.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

Are they in the suppository form?


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

Beastmodelab1 said:


> 118 tarpon ave. tarpon springs fl....stop by anytime



No homo?


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 3, 2012)

U can't be too far


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm at slim an chubbys come holler!!! Or just slims now I guess.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 4, 2012)

Beastmodelab1 said:


> Your random accusations make no sense. Your starting to sound like a pissed off 15year old girl that wants to make their own product but can't afford to do shit or has such a remedial job at publix that your just hating on everyone else.  He's never posted shit before so he didn't know how to do a detailed log. I ask people to let others know how the product works for them. That's it. You think you have me pegged but the funny thing is you couldn't be farther from the truth. Next time your in the Tampa bay area come and see what a fat nerd I am..... LOL all this from some punk that my best guess is not over 20 years old  that can't even afford to move out of his parents house. If I am wrong and you are indeed a grown ass man, you sir should be sterilized for ignorant stupidity. Pushandpull your a fuckin joke bro. Come see me face to face and see how real shit gets you fucking faggot



Look at how mad you get  
Next time i'm in tampa pissing on your mother, i'll drop by too slap your fat ass around. If you're lucky i'll piss on you as well.
I'll make sure to spread the word about your shitty company and products.


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 4, 2012)

No one will listen because you never took my product.lol yea I'm real terrified of a little 160 pound shit like u. You have my address but you won't ever show up. Go back to your world of warcraft faggot


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Apr 4, 2012)

I really didn't want to get involved in this dic measuring competition but you guys need to chill out. Even you beast. Pushandpull you should really take that signature out, it makes you look like your affiliated with another company and is just bad mouthing. I happen to know sustatren works because I am an actual user. From what I read, you have never even taken the product and if you did you would know it works. I stay at around 212 pounds with 8% bodyfat at 6 feet tall and sustatren and protein is all i take. I can also vouch for beast when he defended himself saying he tells all his clients to do a log....he does ask people to do a log because word of mouth is how people know if something works or not. You guys are getting on here accusing and verbally attacking each other for no reason. It just looks really bad. The owner of beastmode is getting so pissed because some dudes who never took his product is saying it sucks, can you really blame him? What if someone did this to you pushandpull? I know the guy and for starters, hes not fat or a nerd at 6'2 225 and his backround I can guarantee none of this stuff would be said to his face. Look at my avatar.....not that i'm huge but he dwarfs me! So i'm asking beast to stop posting and giving these guys what they want by getting pissed and Pushandpull and colochrine just give the guy the benefit of the doubt that hes not spamming and chill out.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 4, 2012)

Nope, going to keep that in my signature  

He is a spammer, tell him to start paying the board and people will leave him alone about spamming.

This log is a joke, period.

Last but not least, now lets analyze your friend, the mental midget. 
He owns this little company that he's trying to get started, and trys to get some free advertising here.
Some people he doesn't know claim he's a spammer, and he blows a fuse. He doesn't take the high road, instead it's more like : I'm huge and tuff here's my address come on down here and lets fight  You want to talk about a child? 
I have nothing to gain or lose, he does. You would think he'd be smarter than that, but like I said he's a mental midget.
I don't care if you or the mental midget likes what I have to say. So chill out these nuts.


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Why would I take the high road when the road strait to you is so much more interesting Pushandpull. I feel sorry for you. It must have been hard your whole life getting picked on and beat up in school. Your father abused you, your mother never paid attention. It's not fair that you had all this shape the piece of shit you have become today. Anyone can talk tough with their pants around their ankles in front of the computer screen all day, few walk what they speak. My avatar is me. Post up a real picture of you and we will see who takes who serious you little cunt


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 4, 2012)

Come on cry for me 
You're a mental midget and your peice of shit company will never amount to anything just like you, boy.


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 4, 2012)

LMFAO sweet comeback bro, say it again


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't need comebacks, boy. I don't even need to put forth any effort. You're going to throw a tantrum all the same  and that's pure entertainment.


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Your proving that pretty well by copying me and calling me boy in your last two posts after I put that in my signature. You do realize that everytime you comment it puts this thread to the top right? No one is taking you seriously because I got another 7 orders today so far. Your whole plan on making me look bad isn't working too well. Thanks for the free advertising!!!!


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 4, 2012)

I noticed you copied me by putting something in your signature  And you're welcome for the free advertising, i'll definetly keep it up.
But hey, your fake as logs, broke ass company, and a child that heads the company. Hell it should sell itself. 
And the "boy" thing, well just look at your avatar.


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks because a racist kid like you only fuels me


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 4, 2012)

Why do you need fuel, you're in beast mode!


----------



## Beastmodelab1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Always


----------



## Garethbrohier (Aug 15, 2012)

purchased 3 bottles of the sustatren off ebay ($117 for 3x 60 tabs) after reading the first page, did get abit worried after reading the second page though... but Its the cheapest prohormone ive ever bought so I'll do a log soon as i get it (hopefully within 2 weeks) so I can compare it to h-drol and halotest, i wont be stacking, only taking my animal pak and WPI

WISH ME LUCK


----------



## Garethbrohier (Aug 29, 2012)

Here it is!

Sustatren Hardcore Prohormone supplement Progress Log Day 1 Review - YouTube


----------

